# TRAGEDY AT CORMIER VILLAGE 20th ANNIVERSARY OF FATAL HAYRIDE



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Today is the 20th anniversary of the terrible tragedy of the Thanksgiving Day accident at Cormier Village Westmorland County New Brunswick. This accident remains New Brunswick’s worst traffic accident. 

The Leger/McGraw family reunion’s annual hayride ended with a horrible accident when a loaded log truck lost its load crashing into the tractor hauling the family members on a hay wagon. Leaving 13 dead and 45 injured. telegraphjournal.com - Cormier Village tragedy leaves a legacy | Adam Huras - Breaking News, New Brunswick, Canada

There are two audio clips in the “related box” next to the story in this link CBC News - New Brunswick - Families mark anniversary of fatal N.B. hayride


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks BigDL, I had actually forgotten about this tragic event... very very tragic and horrific indeed.


----------

